# Husky Puppy Needs A Home, What Do I Do?



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Well, I'm dealing with my first "rescue" I guess you can say.

A girl from work found this lovely girl, about 8-10 weeks old, she's a Siberian Husky, appears to be purebred.

She can't keep her (she has Great Danes who want to eat her for dinner) so I said I'd find her a home. I had found some farm neighbours who said they were interested, but they have since changed their minds.

Right now she's out at a kennel because I can't keep her here (mom won't allow another dog to live here for some reason).

I've tried looking up Ontario rescues but the only one I found said it was closed for rescues... so that was no help.

So, I dunno what to do, I feel bad because the poor lil girl is outside all day and it's like 100 degree almost, she has a little house she can go in and out of, but still....










Can anyone help me??


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

just wanted to say what a great picture.. shes a cutie

Have u put an ad in the paper for a lost dog? or taken her to vet to scanned for a microchip? I would put notices around and see if anyone responds first.. and then maybe look for a husky rescue or an all breed rescue up there if no one responds to a lost dog ad. We usually have to wait 7-10 days when someone finds a stray to make sure its not just a dog thats wondered off.. 

good luck.. wish i could be of more help. but not sure what kind of rescues there are up your way..


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I was thinking of putting an ad in the paper, but that still leaves her outside for days. She said she took her to the vet, no microchip, no tattoo. 

I'd have to find an all breed rescue I guess because the only Ontario Husky rescue says it doesn't take rescues anymore.... ??? 

I wish I just knew a family off the top of my head that would take her so I could go get her today and get her a home.

I wish I could take her... I already named her Maya... LOL. That's not a picture of her up top but she looks exactly like that. She's a real beauty.


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

Oh and I would email that rescue that you said was closed and just see what they say. tell them whats going on. Sometimes its a lot easier to place a puppy especially one this young.. Mary the lady i foster for has a waiting list for puppies ...so maybe its the case there? they may just not have foster homes avaliable or maybe the intake person is on vacation?? never hurts to try and see what they say..

I googled the husky rescues up there and found the one you are talking about.. but if you click the page to see what dogs they have.. they have lots... maybe like i said just closed for intake...

good luck.. shes really cute!!!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I'm guessing maybe they're just full. Seems to be a lot of huskies on there.

I have some one who's phoning all her farm neighbours to see if they want a pup. I figure a big dog like that would appreciate running around on a farm all day.

Then again, I wish I could just take her LOL. But with Tucker still in puppy mode, I dont think I'd wanna try training a 2nd haha.

I'm gonna see what my friend says tonight and see if she finds anyone else.


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

Welcome to the Alaskan Malamute HELP League (AMHL)

Have you tried this place....they are a rescue in canada.

http://www.foap.on.ca 

Here's one in Ottawa. I don't know how far away these are from you....


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Go ahead and call or email the husky rescue, ask them if they could put her in their adoption list but let you foster her for them until she's adopted. 

Also, do a search on Petfinder for Huskies in your area, that may pull up other rescue groups that take Huskies and you can contact them also.

Look for Husky rescue further away from you. A different one might have room especially if you would be willing to transport her or arrange transport for her to them.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Ottawa is about 3.5 hours away, I dont see where it says the other one is but 905 area code I think is Toronto, which is also a couple hours away.

I'm not really near any major city. That's why this is a little harder for me.

All we have is the humane society, which is packed with like pitbulls and I kinda feel that would be too stressing for such a young puppy.


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

Here's another one

Siberian Husky Club Southern/Central Ontario

Here's one in British Columbia

index


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

That is not a malamute, it's a Siberian Husky. It's adorable- I am sure she could be adopted. Do not give her to some random farmer who says sure why not. The Siberian is a high maintainance Northern breed with a strong temperament and a very strong drive to escape and run.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Regardless of what happens I think she needs to get out of the heat. Being outside all day in that kind of weather is not good for any puppy, and especially not any of the arctic breeds. They can over heat very easily.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

The first one is the same one we were talkng about that says it closed and British Columbia is like 3000kms away.

I'm on pet finder right now trying to find something. I wish my mom would just let me keep her here, it'd be a lot easier.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I found these, I don't know how far away they are from you:

S.H.A.R.P.

S.H.E.B.A. FOUNDATION


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

All these places so far are hours away. I think I'll just ask my mom if we can keep her here for a night or two and I can put an ad up and I'm sure with being such a pretty girl and being free to a good home, I could find some place for her.


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

What about trying the Siberian Husky Club of Canada? Maybe you can try talking to someone from there and see if they know of anyone that would be willing to take him in? Although it has the site thats closed to rescues....

index

They have an email address for a lady thats in charge of the Rescue.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Where do you see that? All I see is an email address for if you want advertising prices or if you want a membership?


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

If you go to Executive and Area Reps....they have a list of everyone who holds a position within the club. Her name is Marilyn Hubley - [email protected]


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Oh okay, thank you!

What do I say? The dog isn't in my possession, but I'm trying to find a home for her? 

Rescues dont charge for taking in dogs do they??


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

some do if they are owner turn ins but considering she was a stray they may not..


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Well, maybe they wont charge me if I tell them I'm broke... because I am. Paid for Tucker's neutering today and that took everything I have for another two weeks.

I'm gonna at least for now talk to my mom and see if we can go get her anyway just to get her outta the heat.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

What about asking Mom to let you bring her in if you keep her crated? and you watch her.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

I know your not near New York but maybe these folks can help you find a rescue to get her into. Check out the website and maybe contact one of them and see what they have to offer. I have worked with them a few times but not in about two years. Havent had the need, thank God. But I dealt with the one in Rochester.

Siberian Husky Rescue and Adoption- Adopt a Siberian Husky Near You


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

She is so unbelieveably beautiful...I am so shocked she is even in rescue at such a tender age...a sibe aswell...who on earth bred her and then abandoned her?...so sad...

I agree, they are not a breed for the faint hearted...if they get off the lead they will run and run and you probably wont see them again...Im not sure an ad in the paper for a free pup will bring about the right home for such a breed...I really hope you find a Sibe rescue close enough that you can get her to...good luck, you are so kind to take this rescue baby on...


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I know you said all the rescues listed so far are hours away from you, but call them all. If one will take her you can make arrangements to meet someone halfway, or set a transport chain.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

At that age, I would bet somebody lost her. I would contact all the vets in the area she was found, the animal control/dog catchers, and all humane societies if anybody is looking for a lost husky puppy.

I her original owner cannot be found, I am sure if you post her picture up at the vets and pet supply stores, a new home would be easy to find. Puppies, especially that young, are easier to place.


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

I agree with MylissyK call EVERYONE. You never know who people know or what kind of contacts they have. Hopefully your mom will be understanding and let you keep the puppy at least for a few days.


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

Hi,

First, get her out of that heat. As someone else suggested maybe your mom will permit you to keep her in the house if she is crated. I also suspect that your mother probably has concerns about you falling in love with this one and adding her to your family. Afterall, you did name her! Assure Mom that is not the issue -- and don't let it be!

Peterborough is a fair sized city, isn't it? I would assume there are a number of vets practicing there. How about sending an e-mail to each of them about this, or even better, if you have the time print out a flyer with her picture on one side and the situation on the reverse and either hand deliver, e-mail or send to a number of them. Also, as someone else suggested, do not offer her for "free to a good home." This can attract the wrong individuals. 

How did your friend get her in the first place? That might help you in the rehoming.

Good luck and get her out of that heat!
Helaine


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I think you should consider taking her to the Humane Society. She'll get the most foot traffic there in terms of being seen by potential adopters, and puppies tend to be adopted quickly.

To me, that's better than giving her away to the first person who thinks she's cute enough to take for free.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

You could also post signs up...... and maybe the owner is looking for her will see it..... Call the vets offices around you and let them know..... as well as Animal control , the APA....


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the advice. 

My mom won't take me to go get her at all now. She's just not the animal lover that I am. It took me years just to convince her to let me get Tuckie.

But I'm gonna keep trying, and I'm gonna call the girl who initially had her after she gets home from work and just tell her the owners I had fell through and to bring the pup back to her house until I can find someone else.

As to how she found her, she said she was driving home (she lives in the boones) and saw a sign that said "Free Puppies" just sittin on the side of the road (some farmers are nuts I guess? I dunno...grr) she saw the little girl sitting there and I guess decided to take her, but when she got her home her Great Danes didn't react to her very well, so she knew she couldn't keep her, but thought at least it was better that she wasn't out in the boones somewhere.

So I really don't think she's a stray, just someone, for some reason, didn't want her. And now I just hope we can find her a really good home. I think with my friend, her and myself working on it, it shouldn't take too long.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Gosh what a sad start for this puppy...how can people be that evil? Luckily her future is brighter now that she has people looking out for her...good luck little pupper (and you...really hope something comes up for her soon)


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I know, I feel sooooo bad that someone would just drop her off like that. I couldn't even imagine if someone had done that with my dog. I guess some people are just heartless.

But there's a few of us working for this little girl now, and we won't stop until she gets a good home. 

I understand what you mean about giving her away to the first person, I wanna make sure the right family takes her so she doesn't end up somewhere bad or out on her own again.

I will keep you guys all posted. Hopefully my friend Lorraine will get back to me later on with another family.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Siberians are hard to find in the UK, but in the US and Canada they are a major puppy mill and backyard breeder breed. I have NEVER been to county animal control and not seen at least two purebred ones here in Florida. They're often the only purebreds in the shelter except for pits (which make up more than half of all shelter dogs around here)


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Hey Goldenlover84 did you take that picture ? cause if you did you got a cracker there.

Hope you find her a home real soon, if you were here in the UK I think one of my brothers would have snaffled her up straight away.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Yeah...I would imagine you would have to go on some kind of waiting list to get your hands on a rescue sibe over here...Ive never even seen one in rescue, definitely never at the rescue I walk dogs at...all staffies and collie crosses Im afraid...thats why I was suprised to see such a young, beautiful puppy like this abandoned...Im suprised they are a puppy millers breed of choice...they seem like such a specialist breed...puppy millers are more into 'small fluffies' here I think...


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Yeah, it's unfortunate what happened to this little girl.

On top of that I think I just lost my job today too. I called in sick at 3:00 this morning cuz I had a huge migraine and felt sick to my stomach and was kinda dilerious(sp?).

Then I got my mom to call the girl for me at work to find out where she could pick the pup up and I guess my boss found out my mom called and then she called me a few minutes ago and said "that phone call this morning put me in a tough spot, I'm gonna have to ask you to take the rest of the week off".

So... now I dunno how I'm gonna pay for anything.... oi...

Life is just gettin better all the time, aint it...


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

when s$it happens , it certainly does, but look on the bright side, you just might find a better job.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Yeah, it's unfortunate what happened to this little girl.
> 
> On top of that I think I just lost my job today too. I called in sick at 3:00 this morning cuz I had a huge migraine and felt sick to my stomach and was kinda dilerious(sp?).
> 
> ...


Well shoot, your boss needs to get real. Your mom calling about picking up a puppy has no relation to your employment. You called in sick and you were sick. The puppy is a separate issue. Man it steems me when people are so unfair.

But your boss didn't say you were fired, so maybe it will all be ok.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

FlyingQuizini said:


> I think you should consider taking her to the Humane Society. She'll get the most foot traffic there in terms of being seen by potential adopters, and puppies tend to be adopted quickly.
> 
> To me, that's better than giving her away to the first person who thinks she's cute enough to take for free.


You would think that's true, but she would be in danger of being put to sleep and in danger of contracting kennel cough or worse at the humane society. She would probably get adopted, but I'd be worried about her safety and health at the HS.


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

What ever happened to this puppy? Did you ever find it a home?


----------

